

It's a long, tiring haul for Silicon Valley bus drivers - prostoalex
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/08/13/facebook-shuttle-bus-drivers/13478347/

======
walterbell
Cleaning staff are also hired via contractors.

Are cafeteria staff hired directly?

